# Re: VIC - Had enough of the wind now...



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Valley, Cobra, Stealth, Zegul.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Great yarn Eric! 
(Bummer about your gear)
water looked clear....


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Great read, sounds like some fun was had.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have wind burn just from reading.
What the hell was that green thing ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Eric.

Makes me want to dig out a sea kayak, load it up and go far and wide. Maybe after SWR.

trev


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

phenomenal! or should that be phenomenon....doesnt mater I cant pronounce either.

Havent seen TFM in a skirt before, interesting look.

Cant wait for the sequel of Mr happy meets the Predator.

Bugger losing your GPS, hope you have saved all those prime fishing marks on the puta.


----------



## Dubbzy (Jan 12, 2013)

Great pics in the report , wow is all i can say. Thanks for going to that effort. well done


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

What's scary is when he makes that clicking sound!


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

great read...


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> A bit of trivia here.


 :lol: That deserves a spot in the forum quotes of the year.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

At least he took a few hobie paddles, it's not like he was being unrealistic.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Predator, OR .....










Great write-up Eric, as usual. You are the Seinfeld of AKFF, conjuring half on hour of entertainment ... about nothing.
Sorry to hear about the GPS though. At least you can take comfort that IT knows EXACTLY where it is.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Eric & I got together today over a cuppa & built a frankengps out of a pair of lowrance h2o's. one had a smashed screen, the other had the battery compartment eaten by salt. 
You should have seen the smiles when I rubbed 2 AA batteries together, yelled "clear", pushed the power button & that screen lit up! 

Eric said I shouldn't play god, but I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

Really nice read. Allowed me to relive a great outing.. and many first times for me. Cheers (I think in the future I will have lunch before having cider... that was me actually passing out before I could get the tent up.. had a good 45 min snooze)


----------



## burgerzoid (Aug 14, 2012)

Willyweather should replace the Pt Welshpool page with a single line of text: BLOWING ITS RING OUT


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

You've never mentioned Rohypnol before Eric. That would explain the lack of fish.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> Eric & I got together today over a cuppa & built a frankengps out of a pair of lowrance h2o's. one had a smashed screen, the other had the battery compartment eaten by salt.
> You should have seen the smiles when I rubbed 2 AA batteries together, yelled "clear", pushed the power button & that screen lit up!
> 
> Eric said I shouldn't play god, but I just couldn't help myself.


 :lol: This is good. 
Now, quietly order ~$50 of cheap chinese lures off aliexpress and while playing god, jesus them water-to-wine style into the $300+ eric (or should it be said Mr not-so-happy) lost during his unplanned flip.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

eric said:


> I'm not counting on that workng, yesterday was the third day and nothing has risen from it's watery grave to my knowledge.


  Gotta have faith, I'm told. 
Out of interest (losing that $$$ amount of lures would have me crying) where was the tackle box stashed? (I anticipate falling in a fair bit early on, and can likely learn from your mishap)


----------

